# Genetic Markings and Coats



## TaartjeMous (Oct 3, 2014)

Hello hello!

I'm still trying to learn the ins and outs of color genetics and varieties.. 
But i'm still struggling with the dominance of some genetics.

So my question is.....

If u have for example a Pied Chocolade Tan (a/a b/b C* D* P* at/at s/s) and a Black hereford (a/a B* C* D* P* he/he) and u put those two together what would be the outcome and how to calculate it... (I know its a gamble each time but i got the Ss, Ss)

So the 
____S____s
S___SS___Ss
s___Ss ___ss

So 25% Change of spotted and 75% Solid..

But how to do that with the example above here?
And what kind of coat is dominance if i have a normal coat x satin can i expect satins?!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

first for you pied choc tan you have a/a b/b C* D* P* at/at s/s, the tan at gene is in the a set so u have two sets of a's in there. so the mouse would either be at/at b/b C/* D/* P/* s/s or at/a b/b C/* D/* P*/* s/s. if you dont know if its got two tan genes or not you an just put at/*

i know nothing of hereford and what it geneticaly is but from what iv read in 2 places they cant agree if its ressive spotting s with modifiers for the right markings or its own gene.

satin is ressive to normal coat

So when u want to work out what you may get you can do punit squairs, i do one for each gene set then put them all together.
so i would do ones the the A set first 
At/* - a/a = 50/50 chance of tan
b/b - B/* = 50% defernat chance of black
C/* - C/* = 75% defernat chance of not c diluted
D/* - D/* = 75% defernat chance of not blue diluted
P/* - P/* = 75% defernat chance of not pink eye diluted

Asuming that hereford is geneticaly ressive white spotting s
s/s - s/s = 100% chance of white marking
if its actualy its own gene then the hereford would be S/* 
s/s - S/* = 50% defernat chance of non pied mice

then add up all the posibilities and your likley to get black and black tans all with various degrees of white markings if hereford is s/s, or if its a seperate gene you then more liley to get black self and balck tans.


----------

